# No Sound and I can't reset my PRAM



## salamon3jr (Jan 20, 2009)

I have a 17" Powerbook G4 1.5 GHZ. I lost all sound from one moment to the next. System preferences says Audio output Headphones however no sound from Headphones either. I tried to reset my PRAM, however when I hold down "Option" "Command" "r" and "P" the computer won't restart. The hard drive seems to be stuck at this point and won't go any further. I went to the Apple store and the Genius lost patience and said we should send it out. (I'd rather not)

I have also reset the PMU

Everything else works fine.

I've looked at several other threads and post. Everyone with a sound problem seems to be able to get it resolved with a PRAM reset. However I find nothing on my the problem of not being able to reset.

I'd appreciate any help anyone can suggest.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 20, 2009)

Lets reset it in Open Firmware then. Restart holding down the command+option+the letter O+the letter F. When the white screen comes up asking you to let go of the key type the commands (in order):

reset-nvram
reset-all

The Mac should restart at this point. Hopefully it will fix the problem.


----------



## salamon3jr (Jan 20, 2009)

I tried it, no change. This is making me crazy.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 21, 2009)

salamon3jr said:


> I tried to reset my PRAM, however when I hold down "Option" "Command" "r" and "P" the computer won't restart.


Nope, it won't.

You have to restart manually (by selecting "Restart" from the "Finder" menu), and let the computer restart.  As soon as the computer begins to restart (and before you hear the "bong" startup chime), hold those keys down and keep them held down.

Hold them down and do not let go until the computer restarts 3 times.


----------



## salamon3jr (Jan 21, 2009)

I did as you said. I held down all four keys ("Option" "Command" "R" and "P") the hard drive tried to restart made a click then quiet. I held down all buttons until I heard this three times. I then let go and it restarted as normal. However nothing has changed.


----------

